

[video] Introduction to Functional Programming - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/erlang/introduction-to-functional-programming/

======
exch
Apparently there is 'no mobile version of this video'. Which might be nice to
know, had it not been for the fact that I am on a regular old desktop with a
cable connection.

